# 2nd Ear Corn.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Wow....great crop, but will this spell 2.50-2.75 corn?

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/twin_corn_ears_push_u.s._yields_to_bin-busting_crop_BLMG/


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

It's been extremely dry by me since July 1st (right after I finished my first cutting).

What's that old saying about "It ain't over 'til......"?

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I see twin silks in that pic, not twin ears.Most times the 2nd ear will be absorbed by the plant as it matures.Esp if the weather turns drier.O r there is not enough nutrients for the 2 nd ear.

The bad thing is Chicago and a lot of other people believe every plant is going to have 2-4 ears after seeing pics like this.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah and second ears are more common on low population corn in a good year. If you plant it thick enough, you only need one ear. Going to have some do 250 this year on one ear, but it has a 35,000 final population, 18 row ear by 35 kernels long and huge kernels.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I love the last paragraph, big yields will make up for low prices.

No they don't, a big yield increases harvest costs considerably. More grain to haul off the field and more to dry, then of course having enough room to hold it all so you can dry it all.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

We do much better here in a dry yr.prices are higher and we still get pretty decent ylds with our heavy soil


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Well look at it this way, would you rather have 200 b/a corn at 3$ or 100 b/a corn at $6? Both gross the same per acre, but your harvest costs will be much lower with the 100 b/a corn.

2nd ear corn is no big deal, our heavy ground does it every year, now whether it amounts to much by harvest is the real question.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Is 150 bu corn at $6 a option?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Maybe along the Mississippi, but I have never seen 2nd ear here or in Middle Tennessee for that matter....somebody probably has had it to happen I am sure but it would be very, very rare here other than along the big river...

Regards, Mike


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

mlappin said:


> Well look at it this way, would you rather have 200 b/a corn at 3$ or 100 b/a corn at $6? Both gross the same per acre, but your harvest costs will be much lower with the 100 b/a corn.
> 
> 2nd ear corn is no big deal, our heavy ground does it every year, now whether it amounts to much by harvest is the real question.


If you are making 2nd ears, you are not pushing the population high enough. Same thing if an ear is filled to the tip, could have pushed it harder.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

It definitely "aint over till its over". Also the futures boys are definitely "counting their chickens way before they hatch." Plenty of corn out my way was planted too wet, missed cultivation and spray windows.

I'll be ok down to 2.80. Not jumping for joy but ok.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> If you are making 2nd ears, you are not pushing the population high enough. Same thing if an ear is filled to the tip, could have pushed it harder.


Planted 34,300 on our heaviest ground


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I personally don't raise any corn but around here up until last year I had never saw corn that a 2nd ear amounted to anything at all.....most of the time your lucky to get 1 real good ear with the heat/dry weather we tend to get in most years during the summer. I saw this one field though last year that had 2 real good ears on almost every stalk. With the continuous rain we had last summer it never hurt for water and was on high enough ground it never had standing water. They must have laid the N to it as the leaves were black all year.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Last year was a real good year for us. I thought we would never finish corn. The costs of harvesting big yields is very expensive and delays planting wheat here especially when you are small like I am. I have one hopper bottom trailer and two straight trucks. This year we have a 2nd ear on our corn but I don't think it will do much. We will see. I planted 80% beans this year.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I cannot positively remember ever seeing two ripe ears of corn on one plant. And for a long time I have seen corn set two silks, mostly on the outside row of a field.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Local cash beans today on radio 11.xx. corn was 3. Then silence.


----------

